# Air ride with wheel poke?



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

If I go to get air ride and I have somewhat of a poke, how does it drop all the way? Does it go down till it hits my tires or do I have to set it to stop before then. I'm kind of confused, and have no experience with air at all.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just air out and the tires will hold it up. Some people might leave a little air in but i dont


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

What's the risk of damaging the fender?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd sit it down gently onto the tire manually or create a preset(depending on your management) that does it for you. I wouldn't want the weight of my car sitting on the fender/tire. 

I guess thrashed fenders do give you scene points though :beer: :beer:


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)

I air out until I hit the tires, I still keep about 25psi in the bags in rear and 8 in front


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

So even with wheel poke it doesn't matter? Just air out until it can't go any lower?


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

My rear quarters used to sit right on the stretch of the tire, and I aired out completely. Had no damage (no scene points) until I drove with too little pressure and toasted the paint.


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

So I should just lower it till it gets close and then leave some air in it? And preset it to a safe height for driving?


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

Are there any complete setups out there for reasonable price? I see Ecs has a v2 digital but it is 2300 is that any good?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

V2 :beer: :beer:


----------



## pandarider007 (Nov 18, 2011)

bryangb said:


> V2 :beer: :beer:


 So the one from Ecs is a good setup?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

pandarider007 said:


> So the one from Ecs is a good setup?


 I don't know if their kit is good. If I recall theirs come with a ****ty tank. Hit up Open Road Tuning :beer: :beer:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

I air out until the tires squeeze in and push the qp out. The only thing that should really happen is maybe scratching paint with debris on the tire


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

place a bump stop at your desired hardpark stance


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just air out and stop whenever you want. Rear fenders touch my tire at 20psi so i usually just stop there, but it doesn't hurt anything to gently lower it to 0psi. It seems like mk5's and 6's have some flimsy fenders. Mk3 fenders are pretty rugged, I've never crushed a fender airing out and i do it every time i park.


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

pandarider007 said:


> So even with wheel poke it doesn't matter? Just air out until it can't go any lower?


 it's safer if you air out sitting on the stretch of the tire, like said below. 



joedubs said:


> My rear quarters used to sit right on the stretch of the tire, and I aired out completely. Had no damage (no scene points) until I drove with too little pressure and toasted the paint.


 scene points lmao :thumbup:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

My rear sits hard on the tire, I air the bag out all the way. Never had a problem.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

pandarider007 said:


> So I should just lower it till it gets close and then leave some air in it? And preset it to a safe height for driving?


 That's what I do, and no paint damage. I daily drive mine and nothing wrong


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't buy air from anyone but ort or bag riders.


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ort for the win! Good people and great customer service! Give them a call and they'll help you out with whatever you need! :thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

I actually ordered all my fittings from airedup.com. They had amazing prices, great service and fast shipping. And they gave a sweet decal with my order:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Like what everyone's said so far, you could leave a little pressure in the bags to keep it off the wheels, or you could do what I do and just sit between the tire and the lip of the wheel  

 
MKV GTI, BBS RS by Kyle Doctor, on Flickr 

 
MKV GTI, BBS RS by Kyle Doctor, on Flickr


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

bryangb said:


> I'd sit it down gently onto the tire manually or create a preset(depending on your management) that does it for you. I wouldn't want the weight of my car sitting on the fender/tire.
> 
> I guess thrashed fenders do give you scene points though :beer: :beer:


 just air it out all the way, its going to be sitting on rubber and as long as you aren't moving you won't get any burnt paint. don't listen to this guy^^


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

meanopause said:


> place a bump stop at your desired hardpark stance


 This is the BEST solution that anybody has posted so far...


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

This is how mine used to look. Very aggressive offsets. I couldn't drive low at all. But when I parked the front fenders actually flexed around the wheels and the rears sat on the edge of the tires. Fenders didn't get messed up at all. You'll be fine. 



















And ride height


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Don't buy air from anyone but ort or bag riders.


 Or euro enginuity. That's my bad. Got my management from them. Great guys and awesome prices.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

or if for a mkiv you want the air assisted firstone rear kit... 

nothing wrong with buying anything from them though.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure about the MKVs but on a MKIV I just dump it down all the way, it rests on the tire, the tire flexes, the fenders groan. All I have seen so far is some slight paint ruboff, not enough to make me mad.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

My rear fenders just slides perfectly over my rear tire.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

My car airs out on rear tires. It stops on the tre. I've had mine for about 4k miles now. Everything s fine. As you can see, my tires are REALLY stretched, and I haven't had any sues or leaks yet.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

ive driven like 30mph aired out, constantly rubbing before. you wont hurt the tires or break the bead unless you have crazy stretch and getting right into the tire and wheel.


my bagged 20th at goodman by e.shell, on Flickr


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

ericshell said:


> unless you have crazy stretch and getting right into the tire and wheel.












225/40 on a 10.5. Used the tires to stretch the fenders. I had no problems parking the fenders in the gap between the tire and lip leaving the fender on the inner barrel of the wheel. No issues whatsoever at full out.


----------



## b--ryan (May 13, 2008)

I am wondering the same thing. I have bags with stock wheels now. I can air out and lay frame. I am about to put 9.5 ccw's on the rear. So I just air it out like I do now and let the fenders hit down on the wheels? It won't completely mangle the rear fenders? Anyone have a video of the rear fenders sitting down on the wheels?


----------

